# advice



## Richy Young (Oct 15, 2006)

well since im new too the forum and golf i thought i might as well ask advice while im here, i know its difficult with out seeing the swing but, im 6foot 1ish and i have a std set adult clubs i find bending my knees a fair bit gets the club at better hight lately, i think this is whats cuasing my problems of inaccuaracy (which where there any way), sometimes it will go crazy to the right, rarely left but it can happen. im pritty sure its a flex in the leg or loss of hight due to the same flex as i can see it more so with my 7-9 irons when i make a creator of a divot.. or take a bit too much ground with a 3 - 5 iron and it only goes 50 yards .

any advice i know its more of a twist with the hips.. is it just practise that keeps the legs/knees still ?

also a big concern is the amount of hight i get with my shots, my mate has no where near the hight i get, serisouly it will come down with ice on it.. lately though its become an annoance, where as before it was cool, now i just get annoyed when my 8 iron which used to carry the water no longer does, ive tried moving the ball back also moving my hands towards my left leg on setup, i must be doing something in my back swing and follow through that cuases altitude, even one of my 3 wood shots today lost 20 yards becuase of how high it went compared to the first 9 on that same hole an hour before

hehe its alot but all advice welcome


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

maybe for your shots going very far right your bringing it to far outside and coming over the top/


----------



## Richy Young (Oct 15, 2006)

i decided last night to goback to basics so im back on the training vids hehe one is the 8 step swing by Jim McLean, which i havent watched yet i think its going to be me in my room with the tele on knocking things over with a golf club taking my swing back to basics for a while, i dont think the swing has to be perfect but theres obvisouly somethink off and maybe this will cure it


----------



## Richy Young (Oct 15, 2006)

lol shot down there after work so confident with my new found tips on that perfect swing hehe... its been a long time since ive lost that many balls lol oh well like they say golf has its up's and its down's


----------



## Capn Ramius (Oct 16, 2006)

If it were easy, everyone would be a scratch golfer.

My free advice: Bend at the waist. Keep your back straight. Slow down your backswing while taking it as far back as possible. Always follow through. Practice at your local driving range.


----------

